# Sumter Co



## Excavator (Nov 15, 2015)

Does any one on this forum hunt Sumter? We are seeing plenty of 1.5-3.5 year old bucks cruising and a few chasing. What are your thoughts for this week with the weather that is coming? We have hunted Dooly for 25 years, but just started in Sumter.


----------



## RABJR (Dec 15, 2015)

I used to hunt 2 miles inside of Marion from Sumter, Chasing was usually seen Nov. 14-17 every year and some +\- around those dates.


----------



## buc101 (Jan 5, 2016)

Anyone hunting Sumter these days, thinking about heading up for the last couple days. Went up during the rain and the place was flooded. Spent my time clearing roads from fallen trees.


----------

